

Ask HN: Comp Sci classes that were worth it? - person4321

Reading the forums, most people do not necessarily think that a degree in computer sciences is fundamentally needed for becoming a good programmer/starting a successful start-up. But if there were any comp sci classes that you thought were definitely helpful and glad you took, what were they?<p>Thanks!
======
Nrsolis
At a minimum, you need two things for a decent Computer Science program:

1\. Data Structures

2\. Algorithms

All of the rest of your topics build on the concepts in those two classes.

~~~
person4321
Three recommendations for algorithms, I will definitely consider that class.
How well does MITs opencourseware class match up for this (sma 5503) for
anyone that has taken it?

~~~
swGooF
Coursera, Udacity, and EdX all have great courses. Algorithms is not the
starting place though. You first need to learn the basics of programming
(functions, variables, looping,...).

~~~
person4321
Thanks, I will look into those.

I guess I should've been more clear. I've already been taught the fundamentals
of a few languages (C++ and python mostly) in some first year classes. I'm
just looking to take a few options to build on these without switching out of
my math major.

------
baak
Database Theory, Algorithms and Data Structures, and Software Engineering were
the most useful for me.

------
swGooF
Algorithms!

